# Restaurants in JBR



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm taking a few folks out for dinner on Wednesday evening. Was thinking JBR/Walk. It's a friend of mine, his Mrs and his mother - so something relaxed and informal, but nice. I can't think of what is down there. Been there a few times, but block after block just becomes a haze of all the eateries on the strip. Could anyone recommend a good place?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Always liked The Butcher Shop.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I had a terrible meal at the Butcher shop. I tried it again last week thinking I may have been harsh, but no it is pretty terrible. I have lunch on that area 2-3 times a week. The best IMHO is Sarai, an arabic place. Pizza Express is reliable, if uninspiring. Wagamama is pretty good also. Le Pain Qoutiden (or something!) is also a nice cafe restaurant, great for people watching.


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

If you like Italian, I personally liked the "La Dolce Vita" i think that's the name, plus there's a chinese restaurant right next to it and they share the same menu, so you can sit there and order either Chinese or Italian.


----------



## fsharp (Dec 9, 2010)

I can highly recommend Barbecue Delights next to the Sofitel, ask the for the Barbecue Combo, you won't be disappointed! You get all sort of arabic/indian style grilled meats, fish and king prawns.


----------



## ramiloutfi (Sep 28, 2010)

Yum yum... you got me all hungry now @fsharp


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for those suggestions. I've eaten at BBQ Delight and have to agree - awesome food!


----------



## June Santos (Oct 20, 2011)

Gosh ! I'm definitely gonna have to try this place !


----------

